# Gamebreaking Skyrim Bug



## Cain (Apr 20, 2012)

Need some help with a repetitive and gamebreaking bug/s I'm encountering on Skyrim.

I've played the game many times before, it's only just popped up now when I started playing it again. I have a lot of mods for skyrim, which I think is most likely the problem, either too much or something to do with load orders or mod incompatibility, but I wanted some input.

I've downloaded the 'Moonpath to _Elsweyr _mod, which adds some quests and new places in a 'dungeon', but whenever I enter, I get this: 






Obviously, that's not supposed to happen. It's annoying as hell, because I can't play properly.

Also, if I try to start a new game, when Alduin lands on the tower when you're about to be beheaded, and is just about to breathe fire (his mouth opens) my game crashes to desktop. It's pissing me off.
Without any mods, the game works fine, but I like my mods, else Skyrim is pretty bland after your first playthrough.

My game version is 1.5.26.0.
I use Nexus Mod Manager for installing/uninstalling my mods, and get all my mods off SkyrimNexus.

Help?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you're gonna have to remove the mod, as it's obviously breaking the game.
Try to contact whoever made it, to request help, I'd say.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 20, 2012)

Why do the trees look like people?

Man that mod seems glitchy.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd remove the mod. World ain't gonna stp spinning if you can't play one mod. There are loads of other mods to choose from


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2012)

I have posted on that mod's comments page, the creator didn't really know what was causing it, but said it was most likely a mod conflict. Also, if I didn't make it clear, the new-game crash thing was without this mod, but with my other mods.
And it seems many others -don't- have the same problem as me. It's one of the most downloaded 'extra quests', and the most detailed. Which is kind of why I want this to work. SKYRIMNEXUS, Y U NO CHECK EVERY MOD FOR COMPATIBILITY! :V
But oh well, maybe eventually it'll be patched, or I'll find the mod that was causing it to spaz out.


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay even after uninstalling the mod dungeons that are supposed to be in the game are pretty much like the image above, without the trees and walls. It's basically a grey void, with mountains far off into the background, and the occasional item floating in mid-air like a sword or something. 

WHAT IS THIS.

Edit:
Wait, I tried to reload my autosave in the dungeon to grab a screenshot, but it was all fine.... Exactly how it should be.
Okay now I'm just confused.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you got the 4Gb patch installed?

Also, run the game from your Steam account. Go to Data Files and uncheck all of them. See if the game runs ok now. If it doesn't, go to Steam library, right click on Skyrim, properties, local files and Verify Integrity of Game Cache. If anything is broken or missing, it'll download it.

If it runs ok, quit and go back to the data files list and check the first one, play, and repeat until you find which one breaks the game, and disable that one.


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2012)

Everything seems okay now, people on the nexus forums were saying that just having too many mods can create crashes, and makes it harder to find clashes. I just deleted a whole bunch and the game's running fine so far.
I would have taken your advice, Smelge, but I didn't acquire this game via steam, if you know what I'm saying :/


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2012)

Started CTD-ing again on fast-travels. 
I think I've figured it out, I'm simply using too much of my system. 
I have the 4gb mod installed, but I think Skyrim's still going over that limit with all the mods I have. I'm redownloading lower-resolution retextures, like the 2K Textures, because I'm sure that takes a big chunk out of my PC.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 20, 2012)

Cain said:


> Started CTD-ing again on fast-travels.
> I think I've figured it out, I'm simply using too much of my system.
> I have the 4gb mod installed, but I think Skyrim's still going over that limit with all the mods I have. I'm redownloading lower-resolution retextures, like the 2K Textures, because I'm sure that takes a big chunk out of my PC.


Idk if it's about too much load. I think it's simply not compatible with your other mods. And if you have them a LOT, then it is most likely that. PC strain ought to appear as lag mostly.
And do try to limit those douple posts, sir.


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 21, 2012)

Cain said:


> I have posted on that mod's comments page, the creator didn't really know what was causing it, but said it was most likely a mod conflict.


Start disabling mods one-by-one until you find the issue.



Cain said:


> USER, Y U NO CHECK EVERY MOD FOR COMPATIBILITY?!


FIFY


----------

